# Can you sponsor a friend on a tourist or holiday visa?



## Didi1201

Hello

Im new in here and i would like some advice from savvy members

I did some research and it seems that you can only sponsor someone who is related to you i.e cousin but I couldnt find nothing about sponsoring a friend, maybe I missed it

I understand that they can apply for tourist visa but the problem is they need to prove financial viability and i believe they need to show 5000 AU in their bank account and thats the problem. They dont have that much and I dont wanna put my money into their acc.

Im ok to show $$ in my account, pay bond if required, provide accommodation, buy tickets etc


Whats best visa to bring my friend here (tourist or working)

Thanks in advance


----------



## aussiesteve

Didi1201 said:


> Hello
> 
> Im new in here and i would like some advice from savvy members
> 
> I did some research and it seems that you can only sponsor someone who is related to you i.e cousin but I couldnt find nothing about sponsoring a friend, maybe I missed it
> 
> I understand that they can apply for tourist visa but the problem is they need to prove financial viability and i believe they need to show 5000 AU in their bank account and thats the problem. They dont have that much and I dont wanna put my money into their acc.
> 
> Im ok to show $$ in my account, pay bond if required, provide accommodation, buy tickets etc
> 
> Whats best visa to bring my friend here (tourist or working)
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi Didi
You didn't miss anything, it is not possible for you to sponsor someone who is not a relative.
You can however write a letter inviting them to visit and in it state that you are prepared to cover all their costs while
They are here.
It would help your friends application if they provide evidence of employment, along with a letter from their employer stating that they have a job to return to after their holiday is over.
Other evidence such as details of any property they own, and bank accounts are helpful.
As far as a working visa it will depend on their age and what country they are from.
Good luck


----------



## LizBee

As far as I am aware you cannot 'sponsor' a tourist or holiday visa. 
These short-term visas must be applied for by the person wanting to visit Australia. They can give your name and address as the place they will be staying, but there is no way for you to get involved otherwise.


----------



## Didi1201

Auussiestevie

You talking about Visitor visa (subclass 600)?

A sponsor must:

be an Australian citizen or permanent resident
be older than 18 years of age
have been settled in Australia for a reasonable period (usually more than two years).

*You must also be one of the following:

a relative of the applicant (partner, parent, child, brother, sister, grandparent, grandchild, aunt, uncle, niece, nephew, or the 'step' or adopted equivalent of any of these).
a relative of a person who is a member of the applicant's family unit and who is also applying for a Visitor visa (such as the partner of your brother or sister).
*

Sponsor must be related to this person and I am not?


----------



## aussiesteve

Didi1201 said:


> You talking about Visitor visa (subclass 600)?
> 
> A sponsor must:
> 
> be an Australian citizen or permanent resident
> be older than 18 years of age
> have been settled in Australia for a reasonable period (usually more than two years).
> 
> You must also be one of the following:
> 
> a relative of the applicant (partner, parent, child, brother, sister, grandparent, grandchild, aunt, uncle, niece, nephew, or the 'step' or adopted equivalent of any of these).
> a relative of a person who is a member of the applicant's family unit and who is also applying for a Visitor visa (such as the partner of your brother or sister).
> 
> Sponsor must be related to this person and I am not?


Yes sponsors must be relatives, but anyone can offer support.


----------



## Didi1201

But what about $5000 requirement that person has to show in their account?

Even if I as sponsor show that amount it still wont be good enough because imigration department wants person coming to Oz to have 5k in their bank account


----------



## Mish

The amount they should show depends on how long they are coming for and if accommodation is provided by someone else. DIBP recommends $1,000 per month.

You can write a letter inviting your friend and provide your bank statement but it is up to the embassy if they take your funds into account ... some will and some won't.

Also remember that when applying from a high risk country it can appear suspicious if they have a huge amount suddenly appear in their account when the wages are low.


----------



## syd

Didi1201 said:


> But what about $5000 requirement that person has to show in their account?
> 
> Even if I as sponsor show that amount it still wont be good enough because imigration department wants person coming to Oz to have 5k in their bank account


Quit using the word sponsor in this context because you cannot sponsor visa for non relative as is pointed out.

What you will simply do is write a letter to immigration stating that you have extended an invitation to your friend to visit you at your home for x period. You will detail your relationship/friendship , so they can see why you would be so generous to a friend (especially if you will pay airfare.)

You will indicate that you will provide (airfare if applies) accommodation and food. You can also state that you will ensure that the individual abide by the terms and conditions of their visa because you are a responsible Australian citizen/permanent resident.

Provide details of your job, address and evidence of bank statements and legal status in Australia to support your claim.

Also, it is advisable that the applicant writes a cover letter for the visa application stating the purpose of trip, how they know you and detail how they have met the visa requirements (ties to country, travel history etc).


----------



## nehapc1825

Hi,
Can anyone please help as I have applied for permanent resident visa in november. co is yet to be appointed. Please confirm
What tourist visa can I apply for from Delhi 
A. can I apply for tourist visa to visit my husband meanwhile.
B. Also, if invitation is required from husband, in which format it is required? C.How long does it take for tourist visa grant?
D. Do I have to submit my husband documents in the process?... Can I apply without his papers?

Thanks


----------

